

Facebook Open Switching System and Wedge in the Open - Lammy
https://code.facebook.com/posts/843620439027582/facebook-open-switching-system-fboss-and-wedge-in-the-open/

======
virtuallynathan
I think the more interesting thing here is the Broadcom OpenNSL library and
documentation. That will open up a lot of options for network switch
development.

------
scott_karana
God, I want to buy one of these so bad. :)

~~~
epistasis
You can buy 32 port versions of these from many vendors online, such as
[https://bm-switch.com](https://bm-switch.com). Adapting FBOSS to run on one
of these would take some time figuring out the hardware layout and addresses,
but there are other, commercially supported, operating systems that can be run
on these bare metal switches.

I'm pretty underwhelmed by the Wedge switch in this chassis though. Half of
the ports (16 of them!) are left off, meaning that it's only really useful if
you have fewer than 15 compute nodes and don't want to have a full-bandwidth
uplink anywhere.

The only way this design makes sense is if the 16 ports out the back of the
switch are connected to a larger bus. That's how it's used in the 6-pack
chassis, and how the "line card" connects to the rest of the 6-pack fabric.
The other place it may make sense is if there's some sort of network bus on
the OCP racks, with fiber transcievers on the top of rack or something.

